# Scented oils for use with pellet stoves?



## trogers (Oct 20, 2008)

My installer told us about a scented oil product that can be placed in/or next to the distribution blower on our Harman Accentra insert to add scents like balsam, cinnamon, etc.  Has anyone ever heard of such a products for pellet stoves?  If so, do you now where I can find them?

Thanks!


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have only seen scented oil that you can add to water in a pan or kettle that goes on top of your pellet stove.


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 20, 2008)

Can also put on scent stones for pellet stove,

http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/kettles-steamers-trivets.asp


----------



## JBlank912 (Oct 20, 2008)

Since the top of the pellet stove does not get that hot (Lopi Yankee) is the Hrmon different in that the top does get hot enough to disipate water? I wish I could then it would humidify.


----------



## trogers (Oct 20, 2008)

The top of the Harman does not get hot at all...in fact it barely gets warm.  I had thought about putting a pot/kettle on top to use as a humidifier, but it just won't work.


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 20, 2008)

My Englander actually gets quite hot to the touch and would probably steam water if left for hours and hours.


----------



## trogers (Oct 20, 2008)

kyburnr said:
			
		

> Can also put on scent stones for pellet stove,
> 
> http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/kettles-steamers-trivets.asp




This looks like what the installer was talking about!  Thanks!


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 20, 2008)

My wife just uses potporri or scented oil in a cast iron pot on the stove.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glade plug-in's various scents  1.97!


----------



## Xena (Oct 21, 2008)

Top of the st croix doesn't even get warm except for
a couple inches in the front.  Hardly enough area to place
something like that.

Yankee candle cinnamon stick in my house during winter.


----------



## pegdot (Oct 21, 2008)

My stove doesn't really get warm enough on top to do much of anything. I tried putting one of those tiny scented oil pots on it that you normally warm with a tea candle but it didn't work very well. Now I'm trying my yankee candle on top of the stove. Just sitting there it does seem to get a little warm and put off more scent. I really wish someone would make something that could be snapped over the vents on the stove, directly in the air path, to put scent into the air.


----------



## muss (Oct 21, 2008)

Just put a couple of small scented cones in the fire box    Muss


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 21, 2008)

pegdot said:
			
		

> My stove doesn't really get warm enough on top to do much of anything. I tried putting one of those tiny scented oil pots on it that you normally warm with a tea candle but it didn't work very well. Now I'm trying my yankee candle on top of the stove. Just sitting there it does seem to get a little warm and put off more scent. I really wish someone would make something that could be snapped over the vents on the stove, directly in the air path, to put scent into the air.


How about some of those car air scent things that snap onto the air conditioning vents on the dash?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 21, 2008)

I think we are pushing things a bit far with this topic. I will not try to sound sexist but, fellas, MAN-UP!

What next softest toilet tissue, table cloths, what happened with the daily soaps?

Eric


----------



## mloupagu (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm, you assume that there are only men in this forum   Plus, even guys like to have things smelling nice    ;-)


----------



## Jester (Oct 21, 2008)

So, would I be out of line asking where I can get a fireproof doiley to put on the top of my pellet stove so my potpouri doesnt get singed?
And PLease, you're a guest, you can use the cute lace wrapped scented soap in the bathroom.


LMAO


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 21, 2008)

A doiley would be nice, but I'd be more interested in a nice floral print for the stove.  The P68 only comes in solid colors.  I want to accessorize!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright,

Ladies I am sorry and have detailed the attached stove just for you all.

Eric


----------



## mloupagu (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful!   Wonder how it would look in pink?   hmm


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 21, 2008)

Hush!

Eric


----------



## JBlank912 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good thing my wife didn't see that or she would make me swap ours for it - she loves Red. 

Seriously though, I know some european stoves have built in humidifiers, ashame the US don't. Has anyone comeup with a simple design to use the stove to humidify? Or only add an external humidifier tot he room?


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice color!  Much better than just boring ole black ;-)


----------



## trogers (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, are we all (or just some) that insecure that we can't discuss an issue like this.  When my wife heard the guy talk about the scented oil, she said that she would like me to find that prodcut.  She said it makes her think of romantic nights in front of a warm fire.  Since I am all for romantic nights in front of the fire, I set about making my wife happy.  I bet all those guys who feel awkward about this post also are the same guys that when their wife stands in front of them in the living room in lingerie say..."get out of the way, you are blocking the game".  No wonder a lot of these guys need a stove so badly to keep them warm at night!  By the way, waht is a doiley?

I live by the motto - A happy wifey results in a happy hubby.

Happy heating


----------



## johnchap (Oct 21, 2008)

well now that I am on my 3rd pellet stove -  I have much to do .... let me count the ways .... should I do skulls for halloween (liek the skulls on my arms LOL)
or maybe smiley faces?

Obama stickers?
Racing stripes?


the oils belong in the hot tub!!

seriously we have tried car fresheners  and on top of a harmon we tried the kettle - the water sat for days and barely became warm .....    will be a sure money maker when someone comes up with this one


----------



## mloupagu (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL!!   Good post.   Ok, for those guys that are "insecure in their manhood"....think of the scented oils as getting more functionality out of your stove!!


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 21, 2008)

JRB said:
			
		

> Good thing my wife didn't see that or she would make me swap ours for it - she loves Red.
> 
> Seriously though, I know some european stoves have built in humidifiers, ashame the US don't. Has anyone comeup with a simple design to use the stove to humidify? Or only add an external humidifier tot he room?



Simple humidifier? Put a pot of water on top of the stove.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 21, 2008)

CygnusX1 said:
			
		

> JRB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An antique tea kettle looks good.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 21, 2008)

mloupagu said:
			
		

> LOL!!   Good post.   Ok, for those guys that are "insecure in their manhood"....think of the scented oils as getting more functionality out of your stove!!



Well, yeah, but the chicks dig it, too. They think you're sensitive.


----------

